# Proyecto escolar de un directivo de una escuela



## ABELINO (Jun 29, 2008)

tengo un problema soy directivo en una escuela manejo al pc y algo de programacion pero quiero hacer tarjetas con codigo de barra o magneticas y manejar la entrada de maestros y alumnos y ver sus datos califiaciones y reloj checador con la pc y excel me pueden ayudar gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 29, 2008)

Los lectores de codigos de barras se tratan como una especie de teclado automatico, hay modelos que se intercalan entre el teclado y el ordenador.

Al leer el codigo de barras simplemente teclean el codigo.

Hay varios modelos algunos bastante baratos.

La ventaja de los codigos de barras es que te sale muy barato hacer las etiquetas on una impresora, idealmente una laser.

Las tarjetas magneticas es casi lo mismo pero se suelen conectar en el puerto serie y puedes grabar lo que quieras, el lector es bastante barato pero el grabado ya es otro tema.


Finalmente tienes los RFID, son las tipicas tarjetas que las acercas y automaticamente son leidas. Es lo ultimo de moda con polémica incluida.


Pero antes de seguir pregúntate lo siguiente:

Presupuesto?
Numero de tarjetas?
Numero de lectores?
Distancia entre lectores?
Deben ser lectura/escritura o fijas?
Nivel de proteccion de los datos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 29, 2008)

Para agregar a lo que comenta "tiopepe123"
Las tarjetas con códigos de barras se pueden leer y grabar fácilmente con software y un lector e impresora (Simple y fácil)

La presentación de los datos personales también se simplifica con sentencias de búsqueda parametrizada por el código

Pero su nivel de seguridad es bajo.

Un poco mas de data sobre el proyecto no vendría mal


----------



## ABELINO (Jun 30, 2008)

el proyecto como todo se cuenta con bajo presupuesto ya que es una escuela semiurbana una parte lo absorbere yo por eso de contar con una pc pentium 3, 4 y comprar el lector de codigo de barra y sobre todo para no comprar el software que hara todo esto lo quiero hacer en excel y vb que estoy aprendiendo yo he trabajado con basic, logo, pascal, dbase antiguo verdad pero ahora ya han sacado mas lenguajes y ahi es donde pido ayuda lo estoy aprendiendo lo basico ya entendido lo quiero mejorar pero solo tengo hasta 14 agosto de este año para correrlo en este ciclo escolar usarlo con mis alumnos y el personal que labora en esta institucion para pedir los libros cuando se pidan las califiaciones los padres, boletas, reloj checador etc y tenemos poco recurso financiero un 60% lo pagare yo y tendre que hacer el sistemita para las secretarias lo puedan manejar eso con su respectiba seguridads bajacomo dicen pero como todo lo importante es el inicio con el tiempo se haran mejras y se podra comprar o hacer un sistema mas seguro y fucnional superior pero.

tengo que comenzar con esto espero un apoyo gracias y si en algo puedo ayudar o aportar 
lo hare.


----------



## eidtech (Jun 30, 2008)

Me parece un proyecto interesante, pero a la vez puede llegar a ser muy complejo.

Una opción muy buena es Visual Basic + Access u Excel.

Recuerda definir perfectamente antes de iniciar que es lo que quieres que el sistema haga, aun cuando no lo implementes por completo en un inicio.

Un punto muy importante a definir, es si quieres que tu sistema corra en varias PCs, ya que mencionas que lo quieres para prestamos de biblioteca, control de asistencia, calificaciones.

Aquí tienes 2 opciones:

Correr una copia del programa en cada PC, en una PC por ejemplo Asistencia y Calificaciones, en otra PC tendrías Biblioteca.

Definitivamente, para mi esta no es opción, por que tienes diferentes datos aislados, sin posibilidad de sincronización.


Necesitas un sistema cliente/servidor.  Es decir hay programa servidor, que se dedica a escuchar peticiones del cliente, aquí tenemos una base de datos única, la cual es manejada por el servidor.

Un ejemplo seria:

El programa cliente realiza la petición "Dame las calificaciones del alumno Juan Pérez de 2do A". El servidor recibe la peticion, consulta la base de datos, y manda la respuesta al cliente. El  Cliente se encarga de imprimir una boleta, o de solo presentar en pantalla.

Otro Ejemplo:

El Director de la escuela llega y desea registrar su asistencia, por lo tanto presenta su identificación ante el lector de código de barras, el cual esta conectado al programa cliente, el programa cliente recibe el código correspondiente al director, y manda una petición al servidor para almacenar el registro de asistencia, el servidor toma el registro que le envío el cliente y lo almacena en la base de datos.

Este modelo de programación "Cliente/Servidor" tiene algunas ventajas, como por ejemplo que aun cuando se tienen que hacer 2 programas, algunos aspectos resultan mas fáciles, sin embargo requiere saber programar Sockets y conocimientos de Redes.

Si solo tienes una computadora,  no te preocupes, en la misma puedes ejecutar el Servidor y el Cliente, si luego adquieres mas computadoras, ya solo replicas y configuras el programa cliente en cada equipo, listo, ya lo tienes funcionando.

También debes considerar aspectos como pantallas de captura para dar de alta a los alumnos, dar de baja, reportes, la impresión de cualquier reporte generado (asistencia, calificaciones, promedios). 

Debes considerar crear usuarios y contraseñas para cada persona que interactue con el sistema, a cada usuario le asignas privilegios para consultar, dar de alta, dar de baja, capturar, etc. 

Así mismo yo llevaría un registro de las operaciones de cada usuario.


Otra forma de tener un sistema cliente/servidor, con cierta facilidad de programación es a través del explorador de Internet, e incluso tiene ventajas como que no necesitas instalar tanto software en el cliente. 

En el caso del servidor si (servidor Web, PHP, MySQL, por ejemplo, aunque hay alternativas para hacer esas instalaciones muy sencillas).

La programación puede ser más sencilla, y si gustas lo puedes hospedar en Internet (con modificaciones de código prácticamente mínimas), y darías la posibilidad de que los padres consulten la información de sus hijos vía remota.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 1, 2008)

Se me olvidaba tambien puedes utilizar tarjetas chip que te daran mas seguridad y los lectores son ultrabaratos, pero no tanto el precio de la tarjeta.
Las ventajas son seguridad ysencillez, piensa que se programan muy facilmente y ademas de forma portatil.
Si tienes que tener muchos lectores deberias plantearlo.


http://guia.mercadolibre.com.mx/apr...-inteligentes-smartcard-chip-memoria-4867-VGP


Te recomendaria que dieras un vistazo por tu pais a ver cuanto es el precio de 100 unidades.


La ventaja de los lectores de barras es que cada tarjeta te sale muy barata, pero el lector es "caro".
Se puede imprimer,seragrafiar, grabar, el tema es que tenga suficiente contraste sobre cualquyier material.

Ademas actua como un teclado, solo debes poner un inputbox y listo.

Yo no utilizaria excel , se adapta mejor acces para futuras ampliaciónes.

Tambien deberias plantear linux y buscar algun motor sql, te ahorrs problemas de licencias y cuentos varios, ademas te lo puedes adaptar a un pequeño pc, por ejemplo el tipico portatil con la pantalla rota, bajo consumo y mas que suficiente potencia y comunicaciones incluidas.

base de batos sql+lector de barras.


----------



## eidtech (Jul 1, 2008)

Para su aplicación y bajo presupuesto argumentado, le voy mas a código de barras. 

Aquí en México, un lector de código de barras anda como en 600-800 (70 USD) pesos.

Los códigos los imprimes tu.


Un lector de RFID te sale por lo menos en unos 2000 (180-200 USD), el mas barato y sencillo.

Mas las tarjetas en bajos volúmenes, unos 2 u 3 USD (dependiendo la frecuencia) por lo menos.

Tienes el problema de impresión, para imprimir directo ocupas algo bastante caro, tendría que pegar la impresión a la tarjeta, o laminar una credencia con el chip y una impresión, lo cual también implica un costo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2008)

Me parece que la mejor solución es con lector de barras por lo económico y fácil de implementar con un programa en VBasic o VFox con una base de datos Access. 

El detalle "Importante" es la base de datos, que vincule alumnos, profesores, calificaciones, horarios de llegada, Etc, Etc 
Es relativamente fácil de hacer pero optimizarla para que ocupe espacio reducido en la PC no es tan fácil, si NO esta bien estructurada puede llegar a tomar un tamaño difícil de manejar o ponerse "Lenta", lo cual en el horario de ingreso de alumnos daría complicaciones


----------

